# Blondinette question



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi everyone. After about 25 years i am back into pigeons. My question is, I have a blue blondinette, if I mate it to a lace blondinette will the babies be all mismarked? Thanks for any help
John


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think the babies would be mismarked, unless one of the parents are mismarked. Then again depending on what genes the parents are carrying, mismarks are almost always possible, unless you work to breed them out.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

a "lace" is a spread. So assuming it's a black lace blond and not a red, etc., it'd be just like mating a black x blue. It'll be fine/


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I was actually told by a breeder once, that to get good lace...it was best if you did not breed two laced together...due to possible over lacing if I am remembering right.

Keep in mind a lot of blondinettes can't raise their own...depends on the beak.

-Hilly


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see how you could over lace a Blondinette 
If I'm not mistaken, the lacing is made by Frill Stencil, which is recessive, I think. So mating a normal bird to a lace will give you all normal offspring carrying frill stencil. Unless the blue parent is split for it, then you'd get some more laced offspring.

I thought the lace effect was effective on t-patterns too?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*The oriental frills are all frill stencil, I think*



MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't see how you could over lace a Blondinette
> If I'm not mistaken, the lacing is made by Frill Stencil, which is recessive, I think. So mating a normal bird to a lace will give you all normal offspring carrying frill stencil. Unless the blue parent is split for it, then you'd get some more laced offspring.
> 
> I thought the lace effect was effective on t-patterns too?


Frill stencil is recessive but since they are all stenciled, it shouldn't matter. See what Frank says.

It is my understanding that they are both frill stencil and toy stencil, which makes a rather complicated genetic makeup but since they all have the genes, it won't matter so much which patterns are combined.

Spread makes the laced tail as opposed to the spot tails of non spread frills. T pattern is most likely the desired pattern under the spread to make good laced wings, I would think.

The lowest patterns of them being bars, which make for white bars. I do not know if frills are bred in spangle, which is check pattern. Still, they would all have both frill stencil and toy stencil.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

wolverine said:


> Hi everyone. After about 25 years i am back into pigeons. My question is, I have a blue blondinette, if I mate it to a lace blondinette will the babies be all mismarked? Thanks for any help
> John


*could you post a picture of these two birds* GEORGE


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

well it's only one bird, i am looking to pair up. any suggestions? i would like to pair it with a lace which from what i read should be ok.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, it should be fine 
Also, do you have foster parents for the eggs when you breed them? The beak on that one looks a tad bit short for good baby feedin'.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

actually i plan on handfeeding any young.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*What color is the lace?*

The blue looks very nice to me but I am no satinette expert by a long shot. Mating it to a lace could result in all lace young, depending on whether the lace is homozygous or heterozygous. If het, you will get both lace and whatever it is carrying of the lower patterns.

The blue shows a trace of pinkish bronze in the bar. This is possibly considered a fault, as it would be in toy stencils. In this case, you should look for a bird with very white shield markings, I would think. As I say, I do not know much about the satinettes or how they are judged.

I do know that most of them are not able to feed their own young and you are apparently aware of this as you said that you plan to handfeed.

Classic Old Frills are similar but smaller and having slightly longer beaks and are able to feed their own if you are interested in this aspect. I have one COF blue white bar hen that I am using in Figurita breeding and she feeds young very well. Has the same markings as your bird.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep. If you plan on showing, that size beak fits the standards. I personally like the Old Style frills more with the longer beaks, but that's just me.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Silver White Bar*



wolverine said:


> well it's only one bird, i am looking to pair up. any suggestions? i would like to pair it with a lace which from what i read should be ok.


 *The picture that you posted looks to me to be a SILVER WHITE BAR and not a blue white bar,is it a hen or a cock?*GEORGE


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

It is a blue.just the lighting on the pic. Not sure if it is a cock as i was told. Right now it is with a cos satinette cock, and it acts like a hen but i did see it cooing alittle the other day. I think it is a hen though. why do you ask?


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

I stand corrected, George is right, after a little research it is a silver. I was told it was a blue. It is a cock


----------

